# IBM Thinkpad R31 freezing up



## r62ewa (Sep 26, 2008)

I have a Thinkpad R31 that has recently started freezing up. It will boot up and work fine for approximately 10-20 minutes and freeze everytime. The only thing I have noticed is that the battery has completely died around the same time, but the computer should still work if plugged in. 

It did the same thing a couple of years ago when I replaced the hard drive, can I have the same problem or is there something else I can look at?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

if plugged in, the batt. should not die as it should be on ac power only. and did the "same thing" occur before or after the new hdd went in? flip it over and make sure the fan(s) are not blocked with dust buildup as overheating will do the same thing. knowing OS helps us too.
but what do i know? i'm just a mouse....

DM


----------



## r62ewa (Sep 26, 2008)

When my hard drive failed the last time it showed the same problems, freezing up with the need to hold down the power button to get it to reboot, however, it did not freeze up as consistently as it does now. I am running Windows XP with service pack 2. The fan appears to be clean and it still cuts in. I tried running the computer with the battery out and it boots up fine for the same 10 minute or so timespan and then freezes.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

xp home or pro? i'd check for spyware/virus as these can cause any number of odd symptoms including what you describe. then run scandisk/defrag to check integrity of the drive would be my next step. scandisk thorough will tell you if you have bad sectors and hopefully will 'hide' them so the drive will last a bit longer. 2 yrs isn't that old except in dog years, but what do i know? i'm just a mouse....

DM


----------



## r62ewa (Sep 26, 2008)

That's what I was figuring about the hard drive, the first one lasted 4 years. It's XP home and I would love to be able to run the scans and things, I have tried, but the computer always freezes up before they have time to complete.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

go to CMOS (setup) and run the test there, but it's probably time for a new hdd......but what do i know? i'm just a mouse.....

DM


----------



## AustinREDevelop (Oct 12, 2008)

If you haven't solved your problem yet, you might be overheating. I have a T60P and the fan was weak and wouldn't always work. I overheated and would freeze after some 10-15 minutes of use. I put a house fan pointed at my computer and sure enough it took much longer to overheat. I called support and they replaced the fan and voila. You can get a program called TPfancontrol and it will tell you the temperatures of your chips.


----------



## fierysun (Aug 2, 2007)

HAHAHAHA...I like cast steel valves as much as the next guy chongzi35, but I think your in the wrong area. Unless your talking about using them for a oil immersed PC or something.

If you do have to change out your hard drive you could try using Knoppix to recover the data. You might also try to look into the BIOS logs to see if there were any errors.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

lyjj1226----> "wow power leveling 
wow power leveling10.31wedding album*优化wedding photographywedding photographer
__________________
wow power leveling"

ooh! ooh! everyone quick click this lamer's links before they get deleted!

NOT!

DM*


----------

